# Night time crappie



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

So I want to start crappie fishing at night with lights been 2 times running 2 green stick lights each end of boat 22 foot long on tree tops in 20 to 30 feet of water I catch some on during day time but a night 0 no bites nothing anybody knows how and what what time of year etc. spent 2 to 4 hours at each spot I get shad 5 to ten foot under boat and mark fish 10 foot below them drop to the or just over and NOTHING


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

i wanta say crappie is shallow water this time of year spawning, hopefully tnh sees this thread, he’s the crappie whisperer


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> i wanta say crappie is shallow water this time of year spawning, hopefully tnh sees this thread, he’s the crappie whisperer


Ya in the river here just ending water temp 68 but in the lakes well over 70


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

We used to fish for crappie at night in Lake Martin. But it was later in the summer before we started.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish dock lights in lakes for crappie....and yeah right now they mostly are in the shallows spawning.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

We fish for them at night on Eufaula. We use 3000 Lumens green/white lights set just under the surface in about 20 ft of water over structure. We use 1/4 oz weights and drop minnows down to the bottom then reel up about 4 ft and set in rod holder. Usually get plenty of crappie. For really big fish, fish a lighted dock with 2 lb test and minnow on a blued bream hook with no weight. You will hook some really big bass that way too.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think your better at an established, “lights on every night” dock than just adding lights once to a good daytime spot. I have a light at my dock and I can get tons of 4” ones to strike, its fun but hardly ever can catch a keeper


----------

